# Drill Press



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

I never had the opportunity to buy tools from Grizzly and was wondering about their 5 speed Baby Drill Press. I want to get a small one since I have a small shop. Anybody have any input about Grizzly's tools or if you have their drill press, how do you like it? The drill press that I am curious about is this one ----> click here!


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi I have the Grizzly 6" Jointer, and I did have the 15" Planer, which I've since sold I 
think you get what you pay for with the stuff from them, they are not as well finished as other manufacturers, but the work. It depends on what you are giong to use it for,
the motor is only 1/3HP and the depth of stroke is only 2", so it is limited.
Hope this helps your decision. Woodnut65


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Boricua you are in luck as I told you before I was at the Grizzly show room and was tinkering with the same one you are looking at in fact I figured the next time I stop in there I was going to bring it home. I have a drill press but have a lot of problems with it so I check out 5 speed baby and it was put together well had no play in the controls seemed to me sturdy enough and the thing about grizzly they back everything they sell 100%. I had a detail sander from them brought it home and plugged in it did'nt work so I got hold of one of the techs there gave a number and told me to put the reciept into the package and how much I spent to send it back they sent me a new one and a refund for the mailing. Can't beat that.
Glenmore


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Woodnut.. I have allways had good dealings with Grizzly.I have never been dissatisfied with anything I bought from them.I even got my dust collector from them, And I think it is great.really sucks.I really don't think you would ever be dissatisfied with them.Thank you ,,Learning Herb


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

I live about 70 miles south of Grizzly's headquarters in Bellingham. I am constantly going there for any item that I can afford. Their warehouse is stocked with every item in the catalogue and can be picked up in person. I find their stock to be great, their prices fair and service is very friendly. Granted, their own products are for those of us that can't afford the expensive quality. I have no problems with anything that I have purchased. The 14" Bandsaw is next.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

My only concern with the drill press you have mentioned is the 1/3 HP motor. When you are running forstner bits or hole saws it helps to have a bit more power. I would urge you to consider getting at least a 1/2 HP motor model. Of the many posts I have seen on Grizzly's products I have only seen one negative response. I am sure you will be happy with their products; just be sure you get what you need.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks everybody.

Mike I actually thought about the same thing in horsepower. I noticed there are the 1/4 horsepower ones as well. I do want something with more horsepower.

I wish there was a Grizzly store near me so I can check out the other ones. I'll just keep searching around. I have been looking at the Delta's also from Lowes. Anybody have any input on the Delta's or other brands?

Once again, thanks to all, later....


----------



## Jigboy (Sep 24, 2004)

There's the old story " it only hurts once when you buy better tools, when you pay for them, but you enjoy them every time you use them. Junk feels good when you pay for it, but what a pain every time you try to do something. Busy Bee in Canada has similar tools to Grizzly, and they do allow us poor folks to have some big powerful tools at a much better price. The underpowered tool may cost you a motor down the road, and that would easily pay for the upgrade now. And think of the enjoyment!


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

boricua,
I have the Delta Dp200, which is their bottom-of-the-line drill press. It is similar to the Grizzly, has a 1/4hp motor. The table does not turn 360degrees, but it serves my purpose well. Plus, it comes with a worklight (very convenient). I've had it for a couple of years without any problems. But I only use it on wood & not metal. I've always heard you should by the best tools you can afford, and at the time, that was it. But even though I can now upgrade, I have no reason.
Kevin


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey thanks for the reply boxer! Yeah that's the one I was looking at.

I noticed that Porter-Cable, Dewalt and others don't make drill presses. Hmm... just a thought. Anyway, later...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ok, time to reveal a big secret... When Rockwell split up the hand tool division became Porter Cable and the stationary tool division became Delta. Ok, so it's not exactly a secret but it answers a question. I own a 12" Delta bench top drill press. I am very happy with it, one exception... no depth stop. It turns 3" hole saws with no problem. I bought mine reconditioned at the nearby Porter Cable / Delta service center.(Full warranty, lower cost) If a 1/3 HP drill press will handle your needs you should consider the Craftsman 8" bench top "special purchase" package. It comes with a 3" vice, worklight, and is a rugged little machine. It has a nice adjustable depth stop and will set you back under $100. I have used my friends many times and it is a good value for the money.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

I was actually staying away from Craftsman but since you said that, it gives me something to think about. As a matter of fact, I am trying to sell some of my Craftsman power tools. Little by little I am replacing them with higher end models. I also have some other brand power tools that I would like to get rid of.

Oh yeah, I did see the names Porter-Cable and Delta together before and figured it was like Bosch and Skil. I'm thinking Bosch and Porter-Cable higher end models and Delta, Skil, lower end models.

Anyway back to the subject on the drill press... Mike do you like the Craftsman better your Delta? Hmm....


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The depth stop is the only item I like better on the Craftsman. Other than that I choose my Delta hands down. While we are on the subject of PC/Delta, they each have their own web sites where you can download parts lists, owners manuals, etc. If you want to see all the models available it's worth a look. In addition you can register and get an email once a month and a chance to win some nice items such as a Tiger saw or a 10" Razor variable tooth saw blade. Check to see if there is a service facility near you since this is the place to find great deals on reconditioned tools. I paid $179 for my 12" drill press w/worklight & tool tray. Next week I am getting an FC350A clipped head framing nailer. In the Detroit area HD & Lowes sell this item for $229; at the service center it is $180 with the same warranty. You might find it cheaper on Ebay or Amazon, but I prefer to buy where I can get instant service.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Yeah, I'll be checking out and comparing what's out there. Thanks again Mike! Later...


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello Boricua,

I bought the Harbor Freight Central Machinery Drill Press 12 SPEED FLOOR Drill Press, when I bought mine it was on sale for $299.00. It may be bigger than what you want to use it for now. But after buying mine and using it for over a year. It has done eveything that I needed it to do and never slowed down. I looked at Sears, Home Depot and Lowe's at their drill presses and I liked the way this one was built but that is just me. Right now I have a wood table mounted on it for Sanding and boring large holes. 


I also talked with my Brother who uses his large drill press in his Wood and welding business and he said if you want a Drill press he said to buy bigger than what you need now because if you buy a small one then you will need a large one later.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Goonman,

Thanks for the advice. You know I keep thinking the same thing also. The only issue that I have is that I don't have enough shop space for a floor model. I'll see what I can do. Thanks again....


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well Boricua I'm taking my own advice on Thursday I will either be a proud owner of the 8" or the baby drill press from Grizzly. I will be going there and play in there back room to see what else I can buy and beg. They have a room in the rear of the warehouse were you can try some of there products out makes me drool just thinking about it. I'll tell you all how I will make out.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Glenmore,

You lucky guy. I didn't know you was close to their warehouse. Or are you? I sure wish I was so I can go ahead and do the same. Well I'll be looking forward to what you find out... later...


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Boricua said:


> Glenmore,
> 
> You lucky guy. I didn't know you was close to their warehouse. Or are you? I sure wish I was so I can go ahead and do the same. Well I'll be looking forward to what you find out... later...


It's about a hour and fifteen minutes from my house. I'll be sure to tell you how I make out.  That's for the exitment of going there. Like a kid in a toy or candy store.


----------

